# Just orderded...



## panholio (Apr 22, 2006)

....a poorboys waffle weave drying towel and a super plush buffing job and you managed to deliver it in 21hours!!! :doublesho 


Also they are both fooking massive!!!!!!!!!! No more shammy for me :driver:

EDIT: Oooh and I got 10% off with the dw discount!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Cheers :thumb: 

We always try our best! Thanks for the support :buffer:


----------

